# what do you use to wash the face & eyes?



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

I am always nervous about washing the face and eye area at bath time. Does anyone have any helpful hints and product recommendations? Thanks.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

No special products for me--I am just careful not to get shampoo in her eyes or ears, though I wash all around each every bathtime. I use a cotton ball soaked with saline solution to clean the eyes each morning. I have heard of others using Spa lavish facial scrub and getting good results, too.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I use Spa Lavish, it does a good job.


----------



## Bethy (Oct 10, 2009)

I use Spa Lavish on washing the muzzle area. It works great!


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

so no cleanser under the eyes? I clean with saline or plain water every morning, but thought some type of cleanser would be needed at bath time.

I am not familiar with spa lavish. I'll check it out. Is it a whitener?


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I use Spa Lavish most of the time. Someone here mentioned using a baby toothbrush one time and that's one of the greatest suggestions ever. I lather up the toothbrush and then gently comb her face with it.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

For daily face cleaning, I use just warm water and a muslin facial cloth ....I do use the Spa Lavish if she's extra dirty..but only a tiny bit and not every time. At bath time, I'll always use the Spa Lavish on her face.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I have Spa Lavish and have used it many times.

But recently, for some reason, I find myself reaching for the bottle of just plain baby shampoo and a baby wash cloth. And these items can be bought anywhere they sell baby products


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

No soap around eyes for us. I use a baby wash cloth and warm water. Comb out eye boogers. That's it!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I also use Spa Lavish Facial Scrub for the eye/muzzle area. On bath day I don't worry too much about getting it in their eyes although I am very careful. They've never had a problem with it getting in their eyes. On non-bath days if I wash their faces I set them on the toilet, fill the bathroom sink up with warm water and use a baby washcloth to get their faces wet. I then take a TINY dab of Spa Lavish Facial Scrub and work it into their faces, then rinse well with the baby washcloth.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (thinkpink @ Dec 1 2009, 08:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=856686


> I use Spa Lavish most of the time. Someone here mentioned using a baby toothbrush one time and that's one of the greatest suggestions ever. I lather up the toothbrush and then gently comb her face with it.[/B]


This is what I do as well - the toothbrush is toddler's toothbrush with soft bristles. The size of the toothbrush makes it easy to get into the area and the soft bristles make it pain free for Hunter.

If the toothbrush is not avaliable then I use cotton makeup remover pads.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I use Bausch & Lomb Collyrium for Fresh Eyes Eye Wash to clean their eyes. On non-bath days, I use Spa Lavish Facial Scrub. After rinsing that off, I use a bit of diluted conditioner that I put in a small squirt bottle (from Sally's) then rinse. They all smell nice and fresh afterwards. :biggrin:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I use Spa Lavish. I rinse with a squirt bottle full of water so she doesn't get too wet. I use an eye wash called Collyrium in her eyes. I also put a drop of Colloidal silver on the face under her eyes for disinfection.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Can you guys tell me where you buy your Spa Lavish products?

Thanks bunches! Jules


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (NekkidFish @ Dec 2 2009, 03:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857407


> Can you guys tell me where you buy your Spa Lavish products?
> 
> Thanks bunches! Jules[/B]


I've been able to get it at a local pet store but one of our SM vendors WooflLife has it and at a good price, especially next to the one at the stores around here. I love the product and Tyler seems to like the smell and sometimes a little taste. :bysmilie:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

jules ...are you all set for your puppy yet ?when will you be bringing him home ?


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Dec 2 2009, 03:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857493


> QUOTE (NekkidFish @ Dec 2 2009, 03:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857407





> Can you guys tell me where you buy your Spa Lavish products?
> 
> Thanks bunches! Jules[/B]


I've been able to get it at a local pet store but one of our SM vendors WooflLife has it and at a good price, especially next to the one at the stores around here. I love the product and Tyler seems to like the smell and sometimes a little taste. :bysmilie:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Great ... thanks! I'll go check out the vendor forum!!

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I used to use a product called diamond eyes which worked well but I hated the smell so I use spa lavish now.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

I use Spa Lavish as well, although I do often just rinse rinse their faces with warm water and a soft wash cloth. I too, comb out the eye "buggers"  I also use baby shampoo sometimes, at bath time.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

I love the toothbrush idea. I bet it really helps clean the area under the eyes. Thank you for all the great tips!! Our next bath should go a bit smoother


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Fach @ Dec 3 2009, 07:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857992


> I love the toothbrush idea. I bet it really helps clean the area under the eyes. Thank you for all the great tips!! Our next bath should go a bit smoother [/B]


I found that doing the face first really helps bath time to move along because I can really clean the face and rinse and then repeat and even leave a little conditioner in while I do the body and rinse face one last time. If I wait to do the face last then the poor thing is shivering from his whole body being wet while I work on his face.


----------

